# Baltimore Antique Bottle Club Presents the 39th Annual Show and Sale March 10 2019



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2019)

I sure hope to make that show one day before I kick the bucket.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 1, 2019)

Sandchip It is a huge show always find something amazing last year I got a mint light amber Warner's Safe  Diabetic Cure for $50.00. Can't wait . You are not to far away.


----------



## Huntindog (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm in California and have been a few times.
One of the largest shows I've been to.
Amazing good glass...
Just wish they had it at a better time of the year..
They always seem to get hit with the Storm of the century..


----------



## lbgbottler (Mar 6, 2019)

Is staunton dan still around?


----------

